
Notch to take down Minecraft and Mojang in SOPA protest - michaelkscott
https://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/157865002177536001
======
jschuur
What does 'silently take down' though mean? And note that he actually said
'minecraft.net' and not 'Minecraft'. Does this include the login servers,
preventing anyone from playing, or just the public having web site?

